# Archery Equipment



## Mattskii

Do you think I would have any problems bringing a sports bow into the country? 
I guess if you were in the USA it would be called a hunting bow. 
It is second hand, a nice bit of kit. Browning Monarch compound bow with all the trimmings.

It is quite a rare bit of kit actually, and very powerful. Very accurate (In the right hands)

While we are on the subject - anyone know of any Archery clubs/associations in the centre of Portugal. I'm probably moving to the Castanheira de Pêra area.


----------



## travelling-man

Matt 

As far as I'm aware, there's no requirement for bows to be licenced here in PT but I'll check on that and get back to you. 

I'm only about a 15 minute drive from CdP and haven't heard of any archery clubs here but you're welcome to come and set a target up in my field if you want to.


----------



## canoeman

Bows don't seem to be subject to any restrictions we've bought at local hunting (fish, shooting etc) and Decathlon with no problem

This Federation and list of clubs https://sites.google.com/site/fptasite/clubes-filiados-epoca-2011 or local Camara can normally supply lists of all Clubs within their area


----------



## travelling-man

My friend hasn't come back to me yet but I've checked the firearms & hunting acts etc and although a number of things such as bladed weapons and even tonfa batons, nunchucks and butterfly knives etc are mentioned and listed etc, there is no mention of bows, crossbows, arrows or bolts so I'm pretty sure they are unrestricted but I guess they might possibly be mentioned in separate legislation, however, I will come back on this if I hear anything else.


----------



## Mattskii

Thank you guys much appreciated. Now it is just a matter of getting it all over here from the UK!! I look forward to getting some practice in aain with the old bow and arrows! It has been a very long time!


----------



## canoeman

Just don't pack them in open sight


----------



## travelling-man

Just had a reply from my friend in which he says:

"No problem to bring archery equipment to Portugal.

Later in Portugal to transport and use a bow or a crossbow must be Federated or has a hunting license with archery specification. To just shoot them on targets 50€ the first year and 30€ the following ones to be federated"

Hope that helps and let me know if you need help to get the paperwork done so you can use it legally........ my guess is you'd really only need that if hunting with it or possibly if attending a target shooting club/competition. 

If you were just shooting at a target in a field, then I'd be VERY surprised indeed if you'd get any hassle from anyone.


----------

